# Legislative sponsors for HB 148 (Land Grab)



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Here is the link to the sponsors and co-sponsors of HB 148 the takeover of Utah's open lands.

http://le.utah.gov/~2012/bills/hbillenr/HB0148.pdf

It reads like a "who's who" of real estate and developers in the State. That ought to be a clue of what this is REALLY all about.

If your legislator is on that list please let them know how you feel about it. I've already contacted mine.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

And that list of sponsors, is also a list of people with absolutely no clue about legal jurisdiction, who reject the United States and Utah Constitutions, and regularly demonstrate their own ignorance or stupidity regarding our nation's and state's legal framework, yet have been elected by the people of Utah to govern them.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

http://sportsmensaccess.org

Help stop it by sinig this petition.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

The dealio is this though. Petition won't stop it. Legislature won't enable it. Why? Because the Utah Legislature CAN'T make such demands from the Federal Government. Also - even IF they could, the Utah State Constitution would have to be amended first. And a bill in the legislature CAN'T do that. 

This entire deal is either absolute legal ignorance, or nothing but publicity to smoke screen voters into thinking that they are taking on the big bad evil Federal Government, while behind closed doors, they are passing inane laws to further micromanage the lives of Utahans. Urggggggg.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> The dealio is this though. Petition won't stop it. Legislature won't enable it. Why? Because the Utah Legislature CAN'T make such demands from the Federal Government. Also - even IF they could, the Utah State Constitution would have to be amended first. And a bill in the legislature CAN'T do that.
> 
> This entire deal is either absolute legal ignorance, or nothing but publicity to smoke screen voters into thinking that they are taking on the big bad evil Federal Government, while behind closed doors, they are passing inane laws to further micromanage the lives of Utahans. Urggggggg.


I agree with you 100% GF, but I never could say never. While I don't believe this will happen and I believe it's a complete puff of smoke they're trying to blow up people's asses, this is a time to show that we don't want our state ever getting a hold of our public resources. On the petition website there are many companies and almost every organization for the public letting them know there isn't support for it anyway . Although I doubt a few crooked represenatives that want our public ground for it's cash value they have no right to will get a hold of it, I'd like to make sure . The big bad feds can give the states the finger in this instance, I've got no problem with that.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I've said it before - if you support, or oppose this, then the audience that needs to be targeted are the congressionals. Hatch. Lee. Chaffetz. Bishop. Stewart. Love. These are the folks that you need to talk to and attempts to persuade one way or the other.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> I've said it before - if you support, or oppose this, then the audience that needs to be targeted are the congressionals. Hatch. Lee. Chaffetz. Bishop. Stewart. Love. These are the folks that you need to talk to and attempts to persuade one way or the other.


I've emailed them all within the last 6 months in opposition. I've also joined backcountry hunters and anglers as well as the Theodore Roosevelt conservation partnership.


----------

